# For Sale: Reese Weight Dist Shank



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I used this one season and we upgraded our tv. I had to purchase a longer shank and can no longer use this one.
It weighs 15 lbs and will ship from 45202, if you would like to figure out how much it will cost to ship. 
It retails on etrailer for $84.95. I will sell mine for $45.00 + shipping. OBO
PM me if your are interested.

Here are the details and a few pics attached.

*Reese Accessories and Parts - Reese #54970*
Shank offers a 5-1/4" rise and 2" drop when used with round-bar systems and a 6-1/2" rise and 1-1/4" drop when used with trunnion-bar models.

Features:


Designed for use with either round-bar or trunnion-bar weight-distribution systems
Provides both drop and rise
Finished with black powder coat
Made in USA
Specs:


Fits: 2" x 2" trailer hitch receivers
Tongue weight: 1,500 lbs
Round-bar system:
Distance from center of ball hole to hitch pin hole: 14-3/4"
Rise: 5-1/4" from top of hitch receiver tube opening
Drop: 2" from top of hitch receiver tube opening

Trunnion-bar system:
Distance from center of ball hole to hitch pin hole: 14"
Rise: 6-1/2" from top of hitch receiver tube opening
Drop: 1-1/4" from top of hitch receiver tube opening

Shank bar length: 12-1/4"
Limited lifetime warranty


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

joeymac said:


> I used this one season and we upgraded our tv. I had to purchase a longer shank and can no longer use this one.
> It weighs 15 lbs and will ship from 45202, if you would like to figure out how much it will cost to ship.
> It retails on etrailer for $84.95. I will sell mine for $45.00 + shipping. OBO
> PM me if your are interested.
> ...


New Lower Price, $40.00 + shipping
Thats 50% off etrailers price.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am a pack rat when it comes to stuff like this. I would tend to keep it just in case I change TV again. Good luck.


----------

